# Diy



## wroxham (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, 
Can anyone help,I need a B&Q type place in the Olhao/Tavira area for general D.I Y items.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You've IZIbuild, Aki and Maxmat at Faro, LeroyMerlin the best like a B&Q warehouse at Albufeira, you should have local builders merchants or similar that will carry all DIY tools and products


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Also, in Tavira there is Casa Ambaca next to the Gran Plaza. Oh, and Deborla in the Gran Plaza too.


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Roy's of Wroxham..........sorry couldn't resist it!

(And of course I am assuming you come from Wroxham)


----------

